# Interested in Learning the Art of Taxidermy



## BigDoggDarren (Oct 10, 2008)

I attended a taxidermy school in PA for 6 weeks for mammals, then used videos and books to teach myself the rest. Unless you know the taxidermist very well i doubt he would be much help as he is probally to busy. Go to the one of the many taxidermy sites and get a video. maybe start small with some squirels or european mounts. messing with hides can be tricky at first< you could probally pay the taxidermist to tan your hide but the turn around would probally be slow. Its a fun hobby and could save you alot of cash down the road..


----------



## M.Magis (Oct 2, 2003)

Get some good videos from WASCO and start from there. Rick Carters A-Z is probably the best one out there. Don’t plan on saving any money. You could spend thousands in the process of learning. It’s a fun hobby however.


----------



## Keith t (Oct 31, 2008)

Join the your states taxidermy organization. This is how I got started. they will usually have classes, for free, that will teach you.

Most taxidermists, if not running a buisnes, are more than willing to share info and most have learned for the school of hard nocks. 

I started with birds( a little tougher than big game IMO) and then went to deer. It does not have to be in that order, I just like birds better.

Taxidermy.net has a forum for asking Q's also.

Good luck, don't get frustrated and stick with it.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Keith t said:


> Join the your states taxidermy organization. This is how I got started. they will usually have classes, for free, that will teach you.
> 
> Most taxidermists, if not running a buisnes, are more than willing to share info and most have learned for the school of hard nocks.
> 
> ...


+1. Start on small critters first. You live closer to Taxi schools than i do. But if you don't want to go that route. get videos through Wasco, Vandykes, Check out Taxidermy.net, and ask your local taxi if he's taking in any apprentices. I started out doing tanning on small critters. before moving up to deer hide mounts. I'd rather screw up a yote hide than a hide for a mount. Just my two cents. Just dive right in, but make sure you have the right tools for beginning.


----------

